# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  Recherche conseils logiciel pour gestion de projets

## Snite

Bonjour,

Je vous sollicite car je cherche  me crer un outil pour grer mes projets/affaires en cours. Le problme, c'est que j'ai du mal  trouver un logiciel qui me permettrait de faire exactement ce que je veux.

L'ide serait d'avoir une liste de mes projets avec une architecture qui ressemblerait  a :

- Nom du projet/affaire et infos associes
- Les diffrentes tapes du projet/affaire
- Les dtails de cette tape (les prestataires ncessaires  cette tape, le statut global, etc.)
- L'historique du dtail (envoi du cahier des charges, relance prestataire, envoi de document, etc.)- Les diffrentes commandes avec montants, etc
Par exemple :
- Projet 1
- Etude
- Consultation du bureau d'tude X
- Envoi du cahier des charges - Fait
- Relance le xx/xx/xxxx - Fait
- Rception et refus du devis - Fait- Consultation du bureau d'tude Y
- Envoi du cahier des charges
- Rception et approbation du devis - Fait
- Rception de l'tude et donnes techniques - Fait- Listes des commandes :
Commande pour bureau d'tude Y nXXXXX - 10 000 - Prparation des travaux
- Consultation prestataire X
- Envoi cahier des charges avec tude - Fait
- Rception et approbation du devis - Fait
- Ralisation du planning travaux - En cours- Consultation prestataire Y
- Envoi cahier des charges avec tude - Fait
- Rception et approbation du devis - Fait
- Ralisation du planning travaux -  faire- Liste des commandes :
- Commande pour prestataire X nXXXXX - 5 000 
- Commande pour prestataire Y nXXXXX - 15 000 
Je dispose d'un ordinateur professionnel, donc les possibilits d'installation de logiciels sont limites. J'ai la suite Microsoft Office.

Logiquement, j'ai commenc par me crer un tableau Excel en essayant d'indiquer visuellement ces dpendances en jouant avec les colonnes pour crer une sorte de tabulation, mais la mise en forme est un peu pnible  grer et au final a ne permet pas de trier mes projets. Plus le fichier devient long, plus il est compliqu  entretenir et  grer correctement.

Je me suis ensuite tourn vers Access qui me parat plus adapt  cette notion de dpendance. Mais mon objectif tant d'afficher une liste complte de mes projets avec toutes les sous-listes et sous-sous-listes associes, et le tout facilement ditable, je suis limit par l'impossibilit de faire des formulaires continus avec des sous-formulaires.
Il n'y a qu'en mode "feuille de donnes" que le rsultat se rapproche de ce que je voudrais : j'ai mes projets lists en premier, puis je peux dvelopper chaque dpendance et ajouter des lignes (mme si j'aimerais ne pas avoir  dvelopper tout le temps chaque sous-table et sous-sous-table). Par contre, je trouve que a fait trs foutoir visuellement, donc j'aurais souhait agencer mes donnes diffremment.  priori, je ne peux pas dans ce mode.

J'en viens donc  demander vos conseils pour savoir quel logiciel pourrait convenir  mon besoin, et si ventuellement vous aviez des tutos pour parvenir au rendu souhait.

Merci  ::):

----------


## Incorporated

Bonjour,

Si vous souhaitez un outil de gestion de projet de la gamme Microsoft Office, je vous conseil MS Project qui est un outil spcialis dans la gestion de projet et qui a dj fait ses preuves.

Vous pourrez facilement trouver des tutos sur Youtube qui vous expliquerons les bases de son utilisation.

----------

